# Happy Independance Day!Julia Child Video



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

This video Does Not have Willie or any other Birds in it, but Ive been working on it and wanted to share for July 4.. It may be the craziest thing You Have seen in a long Time. and it has a big explosive ending too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJWET8GJm8U


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think you've outdone yourself with this one, Mike!  Love the dress and the hair styles .. I think you may be setting a new fashion trend!

Terry


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know who's more goffey, you or Willie?? Great video. Thanks for sharing Julia, oh I mean Mike.............


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wonderful...c.hert


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

* AND A MOST HAPPY JULY 4TH WEEKEND TO *hic* YOU TOO, "JULIA!" *

I see your Rum Cake was a *BOOMING* success. I know it was the RUM...YUM!!

Thanks for the laughs!

We send GREETINGS to you, your family and Willie!!

Love and Hugs

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

geeze, I think I've never seen Julia look so good, before. And her voice was higher and more feminine than I've heard in the past. Musta been all of that rum.


----------

